# The grief isn't easing



## Blinky87 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi all. I lost my wonderful golden retriever six weeks ago yesterday. I only had her for five months but I loved her completely from the minute I set eyes on her. I can't look at her basket or blanket or any of her things cause it upsets me so badly, I just want to give her one last cuddle then I'd feel I have closure, but I know I can't of course. She made such a huge difference in my life in such a short space of time and I know I'm always going to miss her. 

I know there are many of you here who understand and have these seem feelings and hopefully we can help eachother.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss and I do understand. I lost my boy a little over 11 weeks ago and my grief is not easing either. 
I did have a chance to say goodbye and cuddle him till the end, but it did not make it any easier. I don't think it is ever easy to lose one of our furry kids.
I am sorry that I do not have any comforting words for you but please know that I fully understand and am listening.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so sorry, I don't even know what to say. Most of us have lost a dog, so we know the pain. You came to the right place.

I saw her pictures on the other thread, and she was a beauty. Hugs!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Seven weeks here since my girl went to the bridge...I still miss her horribly. You have found people that understand. ...very sorry for your loss. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for the loss of one so young. I was lucky to have both my senior girls until late in life. I lost them 1 year 1 month and 1 day apart. I still cry often for them.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Blinky87 said:


> Hi all. I lost my wonderful golden retriever six weeks ago yesterday. I only had her for five months but I loved her completely from the minute I set eyes on her. I can't look at her basket or blanket or any of her things cause it upsets me so badly, I just want to give her one last cuddle then I'd feel I have closure, but I know I can't of course. She made such a huge difference in my life in such a short space of time and I know I'm always going to miss her.
> 
> I know there are many of you here who understand and have these seem feelings and hopefully we can help eachother.


Welcome Blinky
Sorry you joined under the grief of losing a Golden. Many of us here know how you are feeling. Great group of owners who are here when you need a shoulder to lean on. I wish I had some magic words to heal your pain. Read, cry and post and time will help.

Mike


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss of beautiful Maisy. It is so difficult to lose them and even more difficult when it happens so suddenly.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

It is such a hard thing when we lose our beloved dogs. It hurts like crazy. There were days I didn't know if I could take the pain. Time helps. Sorry for your loss and your pain.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I put my first girl down 25 years ago, I still miss her. But my thoughts of her now bring a smile to my face. She was a wonderful girl, and will always be in my heart.


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

I understand how you feel, and I'm sorry for your loss. I just lost my Cooper less than three weeks ago and you're right - it isn't getting much easier. In time we can remember them with a smile less all the tears we shed for them.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum, despite the sad circumstances.

You have come to a community full of people who understand your grief and I don't think anyone here would expect grief to ease after a few weeks or even a few months. I encourage you to add some photos of your gal and share stories about her, giving her a kind of immortality and perhaps helping you process the loss.

Peace be with you,
Lucy


----------



## Goldennh (Jun 28, 2013)

We just lost our first dog and feel these same way. Everything reminds us of him. He was truly a companion and family member. Just devastated. You aren't alone, I know just how you feel.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss! My dog passed away last July and I can really relate to what you are going through. I don't think there is anything anyone can say that can take the pain away, or that can bring your dog back, but I think you just have to let the mourning process take its course. I remember it was so hard for me to look at his crate, and his blankets, and then eventually, with time, we put his crate away and we put the blankets into a plastic bag and kept it in the garage. 

I still cannot bring myself to look at his ashes. When they were delivered to us I looked at them, touched them, and haven't gone back to them...it's just too painful and it's almost a year. Even when people ask me about him, or I talk about him, I get a lump in my throat and the emotions start to come up again. 

We got our new puppy in February, and I think getting him helped to mask the pain. I know with time things will get easier, but I can't say I think the pain ever really goes away. I think the loss just leaves a hole in your heart that you cannot ever fix, you just learn how to live with it and find the joy in other things in life, and maybe eventually, another companion. 

Hang in there and know you are not alone.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Maisy, I know it is close to 3 months hope it is getting easier for you.
Will add you Maisy to 2013 Golden Bridge list.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...f-goldens-passed-2013-list-5.html#post3148794


----------



## Chewbacca10 (Jul 11, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my Chewy on July 9th (yes, I am still grieving). There seems to always be things we wished we've done. Please don't beat yourself up over this; as you gave her love. ~Peace


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Maisy, she was a beautiful girl. I hope that time has helped you a little, even though the pain of losing her will never quite go away. Take care, we understand.


----------

